

Designer News discussing Hacker News' discussion of Designer News - whyleyc
https://news.layervault.com/stories/608-designer-news-on-hacker-news

======
whyleyc
Kind of a meta-post experiment :)

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5091763>

~~~
stcredzero
Should we discuss your experiment?

------
nealabq
> _Now I'm just waiting for someone to post this discussion on Hacker News..._

Now I'm waiting ...

